
CDC publishes inconsistent reports on number of tests conducted for Covid-19 - DyslexicAtheist
https://web.archive.org/web/20200221040933/https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/cases-in-us.html
======
DyslexicAtheist
this is not just annoying, but considering that every talking head references
these figures I think having no correct data is actually dangerous. It would
be better to just remove the page than use such a error-prone publishing
style. have these people not heard of github?

never mind I guess, since they aren't testing in the US anyway. who needs
correct numbers?

anyone feels like scraping and gnu-ploting these snapshots? I bet there is
more weird things in there.

